# gently



## seitt

Hi

Please, what is the onomatic term you use for the gentle blowing of a breeze?

E.g. Imbat vışıl vışıl esiyordu.

I don't think vışıl vışıl is correct - I simply use it to give you an idea of the kind of term I'm looking for.

Best

Simon


----------



## chrysalid

Greetings, that would be "püfür püfür" or "küfür küfür". The latter sounds strange to me because of the meaning of küfür though.


----------



## Reverence

I'd recommend "püfür püfür" or "efil efil".


----------



## Rallino

I, too, would say _püfür püfür_. 'Efil efil' makes me rather think of a foulard or a cloak, waving as the wind blows. 
I've never heard of _küfür küfür_ before. It sounds really weird… and funny.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks to you all - I'll go with _püfür püfür_.


----------



## Ahmed Han

seitt said:


> Many thanks to you all - I'll go with _püfür püfür_.




No, don't go with "püfür püfür"! It doesn't give the meaning "gentle". When talking about wind, "püfür püfür" gives the meaning "strong enough to make noticeable effects (cool down in summer, make clothes wave, make people say "oh, its very windy today")".

I suggest "tatlı tatlı".


> Tatlı tatlı esen rüzgar.


----------



## chrysalid

_küfür küfür_ defined here: http://tdk.org.tr/index.php?option=com_gts&arama=gts&guid=TDK.GTS.518e14df4575e6.42193163

and _püfür püfür_ here: http://tdk.org.tr/index.php?option=com_gts&arama=gts&guid=TDK.GTS.518e14e6eb8d59.65868980

So both seem to have the same meaning, describing the gentleness of the wind. _küfür küfür_ is a rather old-fashioned expression today used almost solely by elderly people.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent!


----------

